# Threatened with deactivation over supposed different person on my account report from paxhole



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I got an e-mail from Uber saying that someone reported I didn't match the driver profile pic and that if they get future complaints of this nature I will be permanently deactivated. First of all, they take my picture like twice a day to verify me, plus they take my mask selfie like 15 times a day. If someone else was driving on my account, wouldn't Uber know about it? 

Secondly, how is the pax supposed to recognize us when we have to wear a face mask all the time?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I got an e-mail from Uber saying that someone reported I didn't match the driver profile pic and that if they get future complaints of this nature I will be permanently deactivated. First of all, they take my picture like twice a day to verify me, plus they take my mask selfie like 15 times a day. If someone else was driving on my account, wouldn't Uber know about it?
> 
> Secondly, how is the pax supposed to recognize us when we have to wear a face mask all the time?


Tough to get a replacement driver when you have covid all over the place. Why would somebody want to drive for you now?:smiles:
" let me split with you, I will get covid and part of that 3$ ride".:laugh:


----------



## uberbotch (Jan 21, 2018)

It was just the canned Uber reponse after the paxhole made that complaint to get either a refund or ride credit.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Best you did get canned from uber so you could start earning actual money working for a different company .
How do you make any money driving your car to death for under a buck a mile ? My car only moves if its 1.50 a mile and a min of 7.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I got an e-mail from Uber saying that someone reported I didn't match the driver profile pic and that if they get future complaints of this nature I will be permanently deactivated. First of all, they take my picture like twice a day to verify me, plus they take my mask selfie like 15 times a day. If someone else was driving on my account, wouldn't Uber know about it?
> 
> Secondly, how is the pax supposed to recognize us when we have to wear a face mask all the time?


I believe you wrote to Uber about that. Didn't you?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> I believe you wrote to Uber about that. Didn't you?


Do you think actual humans at Uber read driver correspondence? I was under the impression the algorithm merely combed the messages for keywords, selecting a canned response, while tallying complaints from customers, automatically deactivating drivers that receive a certain threshold number of complaints with zero attempt to verify any of them.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Do you think actual humans at Uber read driver correspondence? I was under the impression the algorithm merely combed the messages for keywords, selecting a canned response, while tallying complaints from customers, automatically deactivating drivers that receive a certain threshold number of complaints with zero attempt to verify any of them.


I believe they read your claim. I got human's reply on every single claim I had made.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I got one of these a few weeks ago. I've been seeing a lot of people posting about this. I think it's just a new refund scam , since pretty much all of us wear masks.


----------

